
Ask HN: Will I be exposed to more risk from this share transfer? - evergreenreeds
My company is about to be shut down. One of the shareholders is asking to transfer all his shares to me(his investors of his company is asking him to do so). Are there any negative repercussions on my end that can arise from this (ie. owning more shares of a soon to be defunct company)?<p>Additional Info:
The company does owe a little bit of debt to several private investors. 
I own about 40% of the company.
======
greenyoda
_" Are there any negative repercussions on my end that can arise from this?"_

If they're doing it for fraudulent purposes (e.g., trying to cheat their
creditors, or the IRS), you could be committing a crime. You really should be
asking a lawyer, not HN.

------
SpartanMindset
I see no situation in which this would work out for the better. I'd be wary.

